# Side Imaging Question?



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

I am seriously considering purchasing a Hobie Mirage Outback kayak. The Outback has a place to put the transducer with a cover to help protect it. My understanding is that the cover is fairly thin so down imaging should work fine. My question is whether side imaging would work. 

Anyone have any experience with this? I appreciate any insight on this.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Cover?


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Looks like this.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Well thats pretty sweet..!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I'd call Lowrance or Hobie. Since Hobie put Lowrance's name on it, they must have approved it.


----------

